
Silicon Valley Leaders’ Plea to Democrats: Anyone but Sanders - mempko
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/02/technology/silicon-valley-bernie-sanders.html
======
toomuchtodo
Humorously enough, while tech workers are pouring money into Sanders' and
Warren's campaigns.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465063)

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2020/mar/02/election-202...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2020/mar/02/election-2020-tech-workers-donations-bernie-sanders)

------
Uhhrrr
"Meanwhile, tech company workers are gathering en masse for Mr. Sanders"

But Warren has gotten more money. For some reason the NYT is putting its thumb
on the scale:
[https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary.php?id=D000067823](https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary.php?id=D000067823)

------
AndrewBissell
> "I would certainly vote for Trump over Sanders," said Mr. Rabois, who has
> been a top exec at LinkedIn, Square, Yelp, and PayPal.

Gross.

